# Продукты компании FRISK Software International, F-PROT: Новости



## Mila (4 Янв 2010)

*Вышел F-PROT Antivirus 6.0.3 для Linux*

Вышла новая версия антивируса F-PROT для Linux. Программа способна производить сканирование жестких дисков, дискет, сетевых дисков, файлов на CD/DVD, находить макровирусы и троянов. Можно запускать сканирование по расписанию.
Шестая версия программы включает новую версию движка сканирования, которая значительно отличается от той, которая использовалась в пятом релизе. Кроме этого, определения вирусов теперь хранятся в одном файле, а не в трех, как это было раньше. Улучшена и процедура обновления. 

Версия 6.0.3 содержит обновленный движок сканирования и уменьшает количество ложных срабатываний. Пользователи программы могут обновить ее до новой версии, зайдя на эту страницу.


Источник


----------



## Mila (18 Ноя 2010)

*F-Prot Antivirus 6.0.9.5: антивирус для дома*

Вышла новая версия антивирусного пакета F-Prot Antivirus. В его состав входит несколько компонентов, обеспечивающих всестороннюю защиту системы от вирусов, троянов и других вредоносных программ. В состав программы входит модуль для защиты компьютера в реальном времени, который следит за всеми файлами, которые запускаются в системе, планировщик заданий, при помощи которого можно указать, с какой периодичностью нужно запускать сканер и запрашивать обновления, и модуль для обновления. Используя его, можно управлять всеми полученными данными, которые содержат обновления баз.

В последней версии обновлен движок сканирования, улучшена проверка программы на целостность, исправлены ошибки.

Распространяется: shareware, 29 долл.
Операционная система: Windows All
Размер 30 Мбайт
Скачать можно отсюда.

источник


----------



## Severnyj (1 Авг 2012)

*Commtouch приобретает FRISK Software International's*

Commtouch, ведущий поставщик облачных решений для защиты компаний и поставщиков услуг, сегодня объявила о подписании окончательного соглашения о приобретении антивирусного бизнеса Исландской компании FRISK Software International's.









FRISK Software является ведущим поставщиком антивирусных решений для OEM, корпоративных и потребительских рынков. Его устоявшийся бренд, F-PROT, был использован миллионами людей и организаций, на протяжении более 20 лет. Приобретение позволит Commtouch использовать персонал FRISK и значительно ускорить запускантивирусных решений для OEM-рынка. Это также позволит Commtouch предоставлять больше услуг, а также расширит возможности SaaS компании.

FRISK в настоящее время обеспечивает важные технологии, используемые в антивирусном движке Commtouch, и две команды совместно работали на протяжении более 20 лет. Основатель FRISK, в Friðrik Skúlason, присоединится к Commtouch в качестве вице-президента по антивирусным технологиям. Он был первым, кто развивал эвристические технологии обнаружения, которые в настоящее время широко используются в антивирусных продуктах.


"Объединение впечатляющих активов FRISK с талантами Commtouch ускорит способность компании выполнять решения мирового класса безопасности для рынка OEM", сказал Shlomi Yanai, генеральный директор компании Commtouch. "Поскольку технологии FRISK являются важной частью решений Commtouch, интеграция команды FRISK будет иметь драматические последствия. Мы планируем выпустить 7-ю версию F-PROT вскоре после завершения сделки. Обеспечивая новые функциональные возможности, версия 7 специально разработана для удовлетворения потребностей наших OEM-партнеров и поставщиков услуг, в том числе полный ребрендинг и многоязычная поддержка.

«Наша стратегия должна стать одним из ведущих и инновационных решений для OEM-поставок, которое сориентированы на рынок через наших партнеров", - продолжает. "Это приобретение позволяет нам быстрее создавать и предлагать новые и дифференцированные решения".

«Я рад объединить опыт Commtouch и FRISK", прокомментировал Friðrik Skúlason, главный технический директор и основатель FRISK. "Полное освоение ресурсов обеих организаций, поможет нашей команде достичь еще более значительных успехов в антивирусных технологиях, особенно в области эвристического детектирования. Я очень рад стать частью компании, которая готова поднять предложения по безопасности на следующий уровень".

Сделка подчиняется обычным условиям заключения подобных сделок и, как ожидается, завершится к концу третьего квартала 2012 года. Commtouch будет продолжать поддерживать всех клиентов, партнеров и дистрибьюторов FRISK.

Источник 1
Источник 2


----------



## Severnyj (12 Окт 2012)

*Commtouch купила исландский антивирусный бизнес*

Израильская компания Commtouch, известный поставщик средств защиты от спама, объявила о завершении сделки по выкупу исландского производителя антивирусов FRISK Software International.

Покупатель надеется, что новое приобретение позволит ему значительно ускорить собственные антивирусные разработки и повысить их качество за счет передовых технологий. F-Prot Antivirus, который производит FRISK, ― один из старейших продуктов на рынке антивирусов, эта линейка была запущена еще в 1989 году. Привнесение столь ценного опыта в производственные процессы Commtouch не преминет укрепить позиции этой компании на рынке OEM и SaaS.

Первым совместным продуктом нового объединения станет F-Prot Antivirus версии 7, использующей эвристику. Новинка будет распространяться на 8 языках.

FRISK ― уже второе приобретение Commtouch такого рода. Осенью 2010 г. израильтяне выкупили антивирусное подразделение у американской Authentium, и с тех пор брэнд Command Antivirus занимает достойное место в их ассортименте.

Источник


----------

